# [SOLVED] 12 hp Briggs/oil blows back into carb.



## Wilburn (Dec 18, 2010)

I changed the valve cover that connects to carb with rubber tube. Ran great for a couple of minutes and then blew out again, blowing oil into carb, choking out engine. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: 12 hp Briggs/oil blows back into carb.*

Are the oil return holes clogged? Some valve cover gaskets have holes you have to line up or the gasket covers the oil return holes. If you have pressure coming from the combustion chamber into the valve cover you have other problems.

I suggest pulling the valve cover off and check the gasket, if that was installed right, check and clear the return holes, then start the engine and see if you have pressure coming from some where. Only run the engine for a second, long enough to see what's going on...


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: 12 hp Briggs/oil blows back into carb.*

This valve cover, are you talking about the rocker arm cover, or the breather valve cover? If it's a breather, it may be defective or improperly installed.


----------



## Wilburn (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: 12 hp Briggs/oil blows back into carb.*

Thanks for reply. I found my problem. I re-checked the oil level with my glasses on and found it was over filled. Drained out about a pint. Runs great!!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: 12 hp Briggs/oil blows back into carb.*

Awesome! Next time, just remember to put your glasses on before adding oil:laugh: (Marking this thread as solved)


----------

